# Cosmotrio



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I've really got to like the electro-mechanical watches Citizen produced in the late 1960's / early 1970's. So much so in fact that I managed to get hold of one of their original display stands :nerd: Which of course allows me to display three Cosmotrons, in this case apparently identical ones:










There are some cosmetic differences to the dials - the middle one carries the X8 logo so it's an earlier model, this one from 1972, and the Cosmotron logo has a red background. It also has a crown at 4 o'clock, rather than 3 o'clock:










But the real difference are the movements. The central watch, from May 1972 has the 4840 movement running at 21,600 bph:










The other two are from 1974 and 1975, and use the 5800 movement. Originally made for a ladies watch - the 'IC-12' - this mini marvel runs at 43,200 bph:










The X8 / Cosmotrons are, at least to me, a fascinating line of watches which represent the innovation in watch technology at the time, which was then rapidly eclipsed by the quartz revolution resulting in a short production history of less than a decade.

Stephen


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:notworthy:

if your gonna do it, do it properly!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Excellent.Didnot realise the 42000 had been put into a mens watch its such a tiny movement.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Very interesting info, MM. I have a Citizen Spacemaster Model AB5 XXX/Cal 841, which is radio controlled. Does this model fit into the Cosmotron category, or is the technology different? Thanks.....

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Love the the display Stephen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

dobra said:


> Very interesting info, MM. I have a Citizen Spacemaster Model AB5 XXX/Cal 841, which is radio controlled. Does this model fit into the Cosmotron category, or is the technology different? Thanks.....
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike - they are very different, in that in the Cosmotron the mainspring is replaced by a battery and electronics but the balance and hairspring remains mechanical. The 841 calibre on the other hand is a quartz module.

Stephen


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up Stephen. I haven't had the back off, so sorry, wrong thread! :thumbsdown:

Mike


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats a great stand!

I picked this one up recently..


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

minkle said:


> Thats a great stand!
> 
> I picked this one up recently..


Nice example - very 1970's colour!

Here's a pic of yours from the 1971 catalog,










Stephen


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Morris Minor said:


> Nice example - very 1970's colour!
> 
> Here's a pic of yours from the 1971 catalog,


Thanks for that Stephen. I may have to try a mesh on it now.

I love the colour, very 70's and a different orange to whats used now.


----------

